# Problems playing Ultraviolet content on PC



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I purchased the final season of Breaking Bad on Blu-Ray and it came with an Ultraviolet code to download it. 
So, naturally, I signed up for an account with Sony, Downloaded Silverlight from their link (and then ran the mandatory update as their link was out of date) and also Installed their Download manager. 
So now I am ready to download it. 

First attempt, in Firefox, stopped at 5% and wouldn't go any further so I tried it in MS IE with the same results.
At this stage I threw in the towel and went to do more mundane tasks around the house.
I came back several hours later and it had downloaded. 

Yay, I thought, until I tried to play it!
The player starts and after about 15 seconds it says Error message:6002 An error has occurred
Excellent, great information! A search on the error brings up numerous pages and the solution is to uninstall Silverlight and reinstall it. Wrong, still the same error. 
I emailed Sony, even though several threads said their position on the error is "It's not our problem - it's silverlight". A week later I am still waiting for a reply. 

Has anyone had similar issues and, if so, have you been able to get it working?


----------



## TheArkive (Aug 16, 2011)

It almost seems like the intent was to stream Ultraviolet, and not download it. Silverlight is usualy used for streaming content. Although I suppose an app could be written to use the browser and silverlight plugin to play a local file, I've yet to see of any wide-spread use of silverlight like that.

Assuming it is actually meant to play from your harddrive, then it's a matter of understand what codecs you have installed, and what player uses what codecs.

I'm not the world's greatest pro when it comes to codecs on a PC, but I do know to keep my list of codecs clean and organized. I usually use CCCP (Combined Community Codec Project). It's free and you should be able to play the vast majority of anything you can get from anywhere.

Other than that, I can't speak for any proprietary player Sony may have released.

It sounds like Sony may be trying to get in on the action that Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, and others have started. Unless they take it seriously you may not get much reply from their tech support. It may be a Silverlight problem, then again it may also be their implementation of Silverlight as well. Given the laundry list of possibilities it is likely going to take a while before the fix is found.

I would suggest buying Ultraviolet, or watch it on your choice of streaming providers.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the input, I use CCCP and have found it great. 

I gave Sony the flick and signed up for Flixster and all went smoothly. 
Linked it to my UV account and the movies appeared and I can download and stream them without a glitch.
Since I have the Blu-Ray, which came with the UV certificate, I don't really need this particular content. However I believe this is going to be a popular way to release content in future and wanted to iron out any bugs early.


----------



## TheArkive (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, so it was the Ultraviolet movie? Or other "extra features" content released digitally only?

My bad, I got confused.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry about confusing the issue, in this case, the online content is much the same as the Blu-Ray.
My main reason to get this working was to verify I could download/stream content if there was something available from UV that I wanted to buy and watch.

Thanks again for your input.


----------

